# [SOLVED] HTC Desire 601



## Aci (Dec 21, 2013)

recently updated my HTC from 4.2.2 to 4.4.2 . it was HUGE update with 700 mb download ! LOL ! And after few reboots i feel lots of changes on my phone and big change on my battery life! I dont know whats going on. Last night i left my phone with 45% and woke up in the morning it was 9% ! *** ? I didnt left anything to download or something else, it was idle same way before update. Why is this happening ? Before update i could surf internet for hours. but now, i cant 3h MAX! I formated my HTC and its still happening. I formated HTC and its still happening ! ( whats wrong ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HTC Desire 601*

Hi please read through here HTC Desire 601 Apps, Games, News, Updates & Accessories
A friend of mine had a similar issue with his S4 he had to turn some things off just, can't recall what but it may be you will have to do the same so check the link for more info.


----------



## Aci (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: HTC Desire 601*

Well, i didnt installed any new apps before and after update. It just drains my battery really fast after update. I red that text that you sent to me and those are just common tips how to make your battery last longer.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HTC Desire 601*

Give me a a bit of time and I will see if my friend is on line and ask him what he did.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HTC Desire 601*

Hi I have Emailed to find out what he did please be patient as I don't know how quickly I will get an answer.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HTC Desire 601*

Hi sorry he has not been on yet but I do recall something it was to do with the phone scanning for networks ie 4g, so check that out and if it is constantly scanning disable the particular setting, I know this is somewhat vague but I am going from memory on a short conversation.If and when I get the full info I will post it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HTC Desire 601*

Hi again I did not get quite the answer I was expecting I did get this JuiceDefender - battery saver | Battery manager app for Android


----------



## Aci (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: HTC Desire 601*

Thanks for this free app man ) I think i fixed my problem with draining battery. LOL! I can now surf internet really fine. I drains slow now. Thanks!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad it helped


----------

